# My new DH bike is done: check her out



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

After waiting for parts to come in i finely got my DH bike complete. I ordered it over a month ago but waited tell i was done putting on parts before i posted it. 

Upgrades:

Sunline V1 handlebar
Straitline direct mount stem
Sram Match Maker
Bontrager Racelite lock-on grips
Obtainium Ti spring
E-13 36t front chain ring
KMC Superlite chain
Salsa lip-lock seat collier
Bontrager Race lite saddle
Stans no-tube
Maxxis High rollers UST (front)
Maxxis High roller 3c(rear)
Thomson elite seat post
Wellgo MG-1 peddles

Weight: 37.32 lb


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Super sweet bike! I like it. The rims are kind of sketch though...


----------



## BetOnBlack (Feb 2, 2009)

bike looks sick. :thumbsup:


----------



## cobikeguy (Sep 12, 2008)

not dirty enough :ihih:


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

impressive weight for such a solid spec. i thought hard about doin 1 of those due to the ep deal but couldnt pass up the dhr. congrats man.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

wowowowowowowowowowowowowowwowowowowowowowowonice bike


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

O......M.........G!!!
That bike looks freakin awesome!
More Pics! More Pics!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

nice bike. I really like the look of that chain/ring. not to mention it looks great overall.
Dumb question whats a matchmaker


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Amazing, congrats!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

huntandride said:


> nice bike. Dumb question whats a matchmaker


One piece clamp holds lever and shifter.


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> One piece clamp holds lever and shifter.
> ]


Thanks, whats the advantage of that


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

huntandride said:


> Thanks, whats the advantage of that


A cleaner cockpit, shave a few grams? (literally, a few)


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

however much that little metal or plastic band weighs. haha it does look clean though. i like it


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

are those goodridge cables?


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Great looking ride, love the headtube on those 88's, looks so agro!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweetness !!!!


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

those bars lok bare with that special clamp. i like it. where did you get those? or can you find them just about anywhere?


----------



## slothoncanvas (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow. Wow.

...Wow.


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> The rims are kind of sketch though...


WWWHHHHAAAAAAA?????????? You're crazy, That wheelset is phenominal, and wicked strong.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

sick bike!
super bling build... now go get it dirty!

something is telling me I'll be seeing a lot of these at Northstar and Mammoth next season
it seems like a new build pops up every week


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

very nice ride indeed. when i saw a wrench working on andrew shandro's personal trek last summer a whistler i was hooked on the bike. i'm keeping my dhr this year but my buddy went for one this season. nice light weight for a dh sled. :thumbsup:


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

price and spec wise, it makes ya rethink a dhr replacement, doesnt it? a few minor changes like the op did and yer golden. word is the abp rear is somethin sweet too. messed with a fuel when it 1st came in and i liked what i saw. very sano, very solid. just wonderin how well the main pivots will hold up over time but the rebuild kits arent too pricey so it may not be a big deal if ya stay on top of it.

holy shyt! i just looked at the bike ep price again. ooohhhh! and ya can get a frame too. not bad. not bad at all.


----------



## Uncleroxk (Jul 28, 2007)

Very neat and sexy!!


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

*i just looked at your bike and......*

I






in my pants


----------



## vwolf (Jun 9, 2004)

sweet bike, now I want one just like it


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

you made a face in yer pants? odd.


----------



## CdaleProph6 (Mar 4, 2008)

:madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: 




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys. There is still plenty of snow here in Utah so i cant to riding yet. But the first sign of Global Warming and im on her like a bat out of hell. Saturnine: they are not goodrige, they came with the bike. Djponee: what clam are you referring too. Everything i upgraded we get through the bike shop i work at. I'm sure you can get them through your LBS. There are a few more upgrades im still thinking about though. Need to talk it over with my weight specialist Wyrm. Thanks Wyrm for the help. She turned out great.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

ok, now that was funny.


----------



## orion_cycles (Dec 1, 2008)

is that Mad Dog in Sacramento?


----------



## ghashmi (Sep 25, 2005)

*Dumb question*



cactuscorn said:


> price and spec wise, it makes ya rethink a dhr replacement, doesnt it? a few minor changes like the op did and yer golden. word is the abp rear is somethin sweet too. messed with a fuel when it 1st came in and i liked what i saw. very sano, very solid. just wonderin how well the main pivots will hold up over time but the rebuild kits arent too pricey so it may not be a big deal if ya stay on top of it.
> 
> holy shyt! i just looked at the bike ep price again. ooohhhh! and ya can get a frame too. not bad. not bad at all.


Cactus...what is "ep price?"


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

EP = employee purchase


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

awesome : ) congrats


----------



## killa2 (Nov 23, 2007)

Really nice bike man, well done


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

employee purchase, also known as pro deal. take a chunk off wholesale and yer there. its good to be back in the biz!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome looking bike right there. Very classy build.


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

CdaleProph6 said:


> :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman: :madman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freaking hilarious!!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Meh. Looks like just about every other S88 out there. Still pretty dope.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

fr928---- thanks for the props..... 

This bike is a very conservative build. We took the stock bike and did some upgrading, with weight, function, cost, and durability all in mind. We didn't want the price to get out of hand (fr928's Cobra is his first love.... this is his spare change). 

About the wheels... we are on that one. I've consulted that there are two places that he could save significant weight- fork and wheels. He really doesn't wants to do the fork because he has not been on a 40 yet. The wheels.... still on the wires about it. My vote is--- some Kings to............ still not sure.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I am a Trek hater but damn that is nice cycle!

It looks fast


----------



## c6corvettezo6 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Mad Dog*

So you work at mad dog in utah eh. Are you in the provo/orem area because i goto mad dog all the time. Sweet bike, i was in there at mad dog last week checking out the remedies and sessions. Looking to get myself a new ride in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

*Ahh heck, go all in and put a World Cup on it=36.39 lbs!*

Different wheels, in the 35 lbs. SLR saddle, Ti rear axle, etc. etc.  Seriously, its sick as it is!


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the trek wheels. no bling factor, but I would run them, I doubt they will give you any real problems


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Orion_cycles: No it Mad Dog Cycles in Provo Utah. 

c6corvettezo6: Im in the Provo. Iif you want to come by its here at the shop.


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

dude, this is a family forum. don't post hot, sexy porn like that where kids could see it! you're corrupting the youth of the world!


and this youth definitely likes this particular flavor of corruption

I'm liking the white/black/silver/gold theme going on there. it looks almost as if the master cylinders on the Elixr's you have are the same color as the stanctions on the fork. 37 and some change for a full DH rig is impressive, especially for a build that looks that solid.


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

Oh man that's sexy! nice build 

what size is the frame?


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

here are a few more pix.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

may as well ask. why the massive bends in the r der loop and r hydro line? i can see the loop will cross over the abp h/ware but i cant think its a big deal as the axle removes from the non drive side, right? and the banjo on the caliper allows a much cleaner line to the stay without actin like a hook. maybe its a case of the "stock lines are too long as usual" blues and ya havent gotten around to trimmin it all by the looks of the front hydro line.

still pumped by yer build and it was the talk of the shop today.


----------



## asin (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice bike.

Keep us posted on the dent resistance of your frame. With a solid spec like that the weight loss had to come from somewhere, I'm thinking it's tubing thickness. Only time will tell I suppose. Nice looking rig for sure!


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

coldawg: its a medium

cactuscorn: yeah the cables are a little long since the front dropped a little. i dont want to trip it yet because i dont know if im going to drop it lower or if im going to stick with it. Also glad to hear it was the talk of the shop today.


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

holy hell what a great bike
well done sir


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice! Be careful with those matchmakers.....i ran them on my XC bikes, it seems like they flex alot and bend/break really easy, I broke 2 last year, i just wouldnt trust them on my DH rig.


----------



## wingsno19 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Looks Amazing*

Can you list out your changes from stock?


----------



## lmx (Jul 4, 2006)

a 450 spring! how much do you weight?


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks again everybody.

jut8: thanks for the heads up on the match maker. i can it on my last bike and i didnt have any problems but i'll make sure i dont again this season.

wingsno19: everything i changed out is listed in my very first post at the beginning of the forum. 

lmx: I weigh about 190lbs. I like the feel of the 450 and the sag is perfect.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

cool. at least fix the 2 in back. the der loop is gona cause tons of drag and the hydro line is gonna hook and get torn off. just sayin.

you and i are waitin for spring so we can play with our new toys, huh? i have a feelin youll beat me to the dirt. midwest winters are long and ill be lucky to ride before mid march by the looks of things today. nuthin but ice and mud of soil that doesnt do well when wet. takes weeks to dry out here.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

*the price of fame*

if anyone cares, msrp on the frame is $2300 but no new availability till aprox late may, early june. full bike msrp is $5800 with limited availability on lrg and sm frames. med's are more plentiful and in all 3 warehouses currently.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey whats up everyone. Just wanted to post my new up grade to my Session 88 (2010 Boxxer World Cup) . Im finally in the 35lb range. she weighed in at 35.95lb. almost done with my build. Just waiting on some new wheels. Let me know what you think.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

a few more pix


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

928freerider said:


> Hey whats up everyone. Just wanted to post my new up grade to my Session 88 (2010 Boxxer World Cups) . Im finally in the 35lb range. she weighed in at 35.95lb. almost done with my build. Just waiting on some new wheels. Let me know what you think.


nice but cup is singular


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the grammar check Shiver. Was typing on my small lap top.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Amazing bike!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

Holy $hit man this is like a porn thread!
The 88 is SO sexy
im book marking this one!


----------



## ekripper (Sep 16, 2005)

928freerider said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. There is still plenty of snow here in Utah so i cant to riding yet. But the first sign of Global Warming and im on her like a bat out of hell. Saturnine: they are not goodrige, they came with the bike. Djponee: what clam are you referring too. Everything i upgraded we get through the bike shop i work at. I'm sure you can get them through your LBS. There are a few more upgrades im still thinking about though. Need to talk it over with my weight specialist Wyrm. Thanks Wyrm for the help. She turned out great.


Ok lets go get that thing dirty! Sent you a pm...got a place you can get some DH runs with no snow this weekend. Shuttle of course.  we don't want to pedal these things after all.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Jeez cut it out! That bike is pure porn.I wanna git her all muddy.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

what wheels did you decide on?


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

I went with White Spank rims laced to Hope Pro 2 Hubs. Should be a little lighter then the Bontragers i have on right now. Then i think im done. Oh, one more up grade since i posted the thread 3 months ago is the white G2 mini.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Holy FVCK! 
Your DH bike weighs less than my 7" travel AM bike ever did. 

Now go dent that downtube


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I do believe that is one of the best looking bikes I ever saw. Very classy build. I'm gonna guess the white rims will finish it all off nicely, don't forget to post up pics when that gets done.

So, what, you didn't get to riding it with the 40 and now on Boxxers already? Or you rode it with the 40 and you didn't like it...?


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Iceman2058 for the props. Yeah the white rims should finish her off nicely. I'll post some pics when its done. I didnt ride the 40s so it would have a higher resell value and i rode boxxers on my last bike and i liked them plus Srams customer service is awesome, the fork saved me a pound, dont have to worry about switching out the Ti spring (more money) and Wyrm (who is also on mtbr) is Sram certified and can work on my fork for me. Oh and thanks to his input and advice ive got a great bike. So there are a few reasons i went with the Boxxer instead of the Fox 40s. Nothing against Fox, i think they make a great fork but i really like the direction Rock Shox is going with there forks.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn man, that is the best specimen of a Trek 88 I have ever laid eyes on! The build is perfect! I am so envious now........ The boxxer..... drool...... 

Congrats!


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

sick sick SICK!


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

lmx said:


> a 450 spring! how much do you weight?


Im 60kg (132 lbs) and i run a 550 spring on my stinky :thumbsup:


----------



## passaro (Oct 30, 2008)

wow..nicest dh bike in the valley. those wc's are so incredibly light. we got one yesterday and i was shocked


----------



## prophet413 (May 17, 2007)

oh my jesus


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Very nice. Personally, riding a bike that's less than about 38lbs. for DH might kinda' scare me. But it's a beautiful ride, man.


----------



## One_Speed (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice ride. That has gotta be fun to ride, Pretty light.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

That thing is pure sex, freaking amazing.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow dude, props to having probably the sickest S88 on here.

Originally when I first got my Demo, which only cost $3700, I was nervous as shiz about scratching it up and breaking shiz. I can't imagine how you feel when that thing easily costs $5k+


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nice but cup is singular


kinda like the championship cup the nuggets will be holding at the end of the playoffs?


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Andrewpalooza said:


> kinda like the championship cup the nuggets will be holding at the end of the playoffs?


Ooooooooh.... :madmax:


----------



## 2slow (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont know what to say. One hot bike!


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

Now that's the way we all should build ultimate bikes  There are obviusly not too many improvements you can make here, if any. Your 88 looks so much better with Boxxers, Fox 40 was too beefy.


----------



## Metanoia (Jun 16, 2007)

any in action pics?


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Here are some new pix of my Session 88 with her new rims. They are SPANK Subrosa hoops laced to Hope Pro 2 hubs. Im pretty much done with my build. I dont know if any other big improvements So now im going to just ride the hell out of her. Thanks Wyrm for the Wheel build. She looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> kinda like the championship cup the nuggets will be holding at the end of the playoffs?


think again Loser !!!....last time I checked enver lost.....enver the Lakers Baby !!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

nice 88, while rims looks loads better IMO


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

*questions for 928freerider*

928,
I have a couple questions for you. Are your Obtainium spacers cut down or is that the stock spacer height for the Fox? I only ask since my Roco spacers were way too tall to fit without seriously compressing the spring to get the collar back on. Yours spacers look like they would work better on my setup. As it is, I'll have to chisel my spacers off to remove the spring ever again.

And...ride report? All you shop guys are very generous with the build shots, but I've yet to read details on how the Session rides from regular owners (not that you'd qualify for regular owner status  ). I'm not counting the often biased magazine articles. I don't blame them, who would want to piss off a major advertiser in this economy?

Hows the session ride?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

k1creeker said:


> 928,
> I have a couple questions for you. Are your Obtainium spacers cut down or is that the stock spacer height for the Fox? I only ask since my Roco spacers were way too tall to fit without seriously compressing the spring to get the collar back on. Yours spacers look like they would work better on my setup. As it is, I'll have to chisel my spacers off to remove the spring ever again.
> 
> And...ride report? All you shop guys are very generous with the build shots, but I've yet to read details on how the Session rides from regular owners (not that you'd qualify for regular owner status  ). I'm not counting the often biased magazine articles. I don't blame them, who would want to piss off a major advertiser in this economy?
> ...


k1creeker:
It is the stock spacer for the Fox DHX 5.0. I would talk to Obtainium about it. They are the one that helped me with my set up. I also thought about going up to a 500lb spring but they suggested i stick with the 450lb. I think that was the best advice they could have given me. I love the feel of the 450. i think the 500 would have been to stiff.

As far as riding report I haven't been able to ride it as much as I would like. It's kind of hard for me to ride because of school and work at the moment. But as far as the ride goes on the new Session I'll be honest with you, it's nothing like I have ridden before. My previous bikes were a 2004 Big Hit, 2003 Orange 223 and a 2008 Blindside. My session weighs in at 35.67lb at the moment and I'm not so use to a light bike. I find myself flying over stuff easier instead of rolling over them. I pop most things now. It also so much easier to pedal and the BB height doesn't bother me, it's not as low as I thought it would be. As far as tech stuff, it handles it all. Since I have the medium frame its wheel base isn't to long making it easier to control in technical situations. I give a lot of credit to the Boxxers though. Im glad I went with the switch from the 40 to the Boxxers. As far as break jack goes, I can't feel it. I find myself braking later, but most of the time I try not to brake when I don't need too. The Elixer CR takes a little getting use too since I'm use to the Hayes. But I do like the adjustability of the Elixers. Over all I think the Session has helped me improve. It's hard to explain what the ride is like but I would suggest riding one if you can. If you're in the 801 area you could give my Session a try. I hope that helps out.


----------



## kylebooth (May 3, 2009)

now that's nice bike if ive ever seen one.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Complements abound for a reason. Cannot wait to see some vid of it in action!


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

extremely nice bike needs to get dirty though has it seen any mud as it doesn't look like it!


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the props guys. Yeah it has seen mud. I just clean it after i take it out, i guess its just the CLEAN FREAK in me. I'll have some action pix and vids soon. Just waiting for this semester to end.


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

im a clean freak too, only issue is living in mega muddy england no matter how much i look after my bike its never as clean as that!!!!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn man.... you keep on making me envoious... Stop with the upgrades already..... and did you "really" have to post it up next to your Cobra? really??? lol... 

That bike is soooo nice! again, congrats!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

sodak06 said:


> Damn man.... you keep on making me envoious... Stop with the upgrades already..... and did you "really" have to post it up next to your Cobra? really??? lol...
> 
> That bike is soooo nice! again, congrats!


To be honest, I wouldn't have thought that someone with the obvious taste he has in transportation would drive such a POS.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Holy crap, my hardtail weighs more than that.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

dowst said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't have thought that someone with the obvious taste he has in transportation would drive such a POS.


I was thinking the same exact thing.....


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh the orphans I would sacrifice for that rig. That's just ridiculously beautiful, and it really shows you put a ton of thought and time into the build.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

sick the only other bike that gave me bike envy was a buddies jedi.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks again everyone on the props. I think im done upgrading for awhile. My first love is my Cobra. I think i've put more money into her then i have my session. Dont have a girl except for my toys so i might as well spoil them. haha.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

dowst said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't have thought that someone with the obvious taste he has in transportation would drive such a POS.


You gotta be kidding me.
Are you even old enough to drive?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

dowst said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't have thought that someone with the obvious taste he has in transportation would drive such a POS.


Sure beats walking.

Mustang Cobras aren't my taste either, but you don't have to be a d!ck about it.


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Sounds like some people dont agree with what i drive. Personally i really dont care.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

928freerider said:


> Sounds like some people dont agree with what i drive. Personally i really dont care.


Yeah, I feel you man. Many people don't agree with my WRX with 3in pipes on it and the wing, but it's almost standard for a subaru to be like that. people just hate on cars when they're rolling around in a rust bucket.


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

the addition of the concentric pivot around the rear axle essentially eliminates brake induced stiffening typical of single pivot suspension bikes.


----------



## justinbuzar (Nov 30, 2008)

passaro said:


> wow..nicest dh bike in the valley. those wc's are so incredibly light. we got one yesterday and i was shocked


Get it? "Shocked?" hahaha


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

VTSession said:


> Sure beats walking.
> 
> Mustang Cobras aren't my taste either, but you don't have to be a d!ck about it.


Mustangs, like all Ford products, are garbage. This is the internet, being a dick is my prerogative. We're all entitled to our opinion.

And yes, I have my license. I would drive my e30 over an American product any day.


----------



## daylight (May 5, 2009)

dowst said:


> Mustangs, like all Ford products, are garbage. This is the internet, being a dick is my prerogative. We're all entitled to our opinion.
> 
> And yes, I have my license. I would drive my e30 over an American product any day.


The current Mustang is quite good, as anyone with higher-than-average knowledge of cars will tell you...

Not that I'd drive one (camaro for me, kthx) but pointing it out anyway.

That is one ****ing sweet looking bike. Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

Not to pry but can I ask what a bike like that ran you when all your upgrades were completed? And dowst doesn't know what he's talking about that Cobra SVT would smoke alot of rides out there today.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

commiebomb said:


> Not to pry but can I ask what a bike like that ran you when all your upgrades were completed? And dowst doesn't know what he's talking about that Cobra SVT would smoke alot of rides out there today.


Exactly! That's all american cars can do is beat some other cars on straight aways and drag races. Add in a few bends and corners and thats where the american auto industry fails. Muscle is only one factor to a good car.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

dowst said:


> Mustangs, like all Ford products, are garbage. This is the internet, being a dick is my prerogative. We're all entitled to our opinion.
> 
> And yes, I have my license. I would drive my e30 over an American product any day.


:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree, but I would take classic muscle over this new-age foreign trash any day of the week. May not do much outside of the quarter mile but a 69 GTO Judge looks better than the newest rice burner anytime.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

commiebomb said:


> I agree, but I would take classic muscle over this new-age foreign trash any day of the week. May not do much outside of the quarter mile but a 69 GTO Judge looks better than the newest rice burner anytime.


Some classics would probably get beat by modern riceburners even in the quarter mile. With the lightweight, Nitrous Oxide, All-Wheel Drive, and lots of power, these rice burners are pretty damn quick. A basic search led me to: 
Representative Performance
0-60 mph, sec: 6.2
1/4 mile, sec. @ mph: 14.4 @ 98

My friends VW Jetta GLi with a 2.8 liter does an 11.6 1/4 mile. That's German engineering for you!


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

But you just said it, it needs to be loaded with Nitrous and brought down in weight quite a bit for it to compare with a 455 Cubic Inch 360hp STOCK engine. Throw all that crap under the hood of GTO and rice burner would have no chance.

I'm not arguing that some rice burners aren't fast or even good looking cars but nothing is classier than old school muscle, doesn't need all the computer chips, NOS and lightweight parts to make it go fast it relied on 100% raw engine power.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

dowst said:


> This is the internet, being a dick is my prerogative.


Being a d!ck is only a prerogative when you can man up to it in person, otherwise you're just a puss.


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

wyrm said:


> Being a d!ck is only a prerogative when you can man up to it in person, otherwise you're just a puss.


Haha, isnt there a song somewhere about "being so much cooler online" just made me laugh, i need that today, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## 928freerider (Dec 8, 2005)

Cant we all just get along. haha. 

commiebomb:
If you were to MSRP everything on there i would guess around $7,500. Thats just a guess. Its a good thig i work at a bike shop though. :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

How about a Diesel Dodge pickup beating on a Mustang at the drag strip.

Thats right baby, a 10.4


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

006_007 said:


> How about a Diesel Dodge pickup beating on a Mustang at the drag strip.
> 
> Thats right baby, a 10.4


That was disgusting. That smoke is one of the reasons I strongly dislike american autos.
But the 10.4 is kinda impressing I guess. But it's to be expected, Diesel puts out major torque. And once again, all they can do it straight aways/drags.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

specializedbeta18 said:


> That was disgusting. That smoke is one of the reasons I strongly dislike american autos.
> But the 10.4 is kinda impressing I guess. But it's to be expected, Diesel puts out major torque. And once again, all they can do it straight aways/drags.


That smoke is one of the reasons I strongly love American Auto's. 
Choke on that b!tch


----------



## Dynamatt (Oct 14, 2007)

This thread is stupid.. 928 your bike has bling, now ride it.. And as was previously said, go dent your downtube, it's easier than making your mustang corner.. I promise! Those bikes are tin cans. ANd 35lbs is too light for a true DH rig. If you ride shore and some primo freeride trails with a couple rocks it'll be the bike for the job but light bikes in sketchy rocks = zero stability


----------



## commiebomb (Jun 1, 2009)

Very impressive I cant argue that.


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

Dynamatt said:


> This thread is stupid.. 928 your bike has bling, now ride it.. And as was previously said, go dent your downtube, it's easier than making your mustang corner.. I promise! Those bikes are tin cans. ANd 35lbs is too light for a true DH rig. If you ride shore and some primo freeride trails with a couple rocks it'll be the bike for the job but light bikes in sketchy rocks = zero stability


THAT is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. "Stability" is probably more of a function of wheelbase, headtube angle, and suspension. Weight is a factor, but minimal. The ultimate test of a "true DH rig" is probably the World Cup circuit. I suppose what you call riding downhill is way more hardcore than any World Cup rider. Most downhill bikes are now around 40lbs or less. Theres reason for that, meaning, why carry worthless weight around all in the name of "burliness" when the point is to go fast. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out that if you have 2 riders putting in the same power, the same skill level, and similar bike/suspension setups, the one with the lighter bike will go faster.

It is true that tubing has become more butted / thinner walled away from the joint in downhill bikes which may contribute to "easier" dings, but are they truly structural if they do occur? If you're concerned about aesthetics, then rig up some adhesive foam or PE tubing to cover at risk areas of your downtube. Or better yet, maybe you should actually choose a smooth line instead of plowing through rock gardens and crashing.


----------

